# UK equivalent of DryLok



## PBM3000 (3 Oct 2019)

Does anyone happen to know what the UK equivalent is for DRYLOK® Latex Masonry Waterproofer, seemingly available only in the US. 

It's a sealer used to coat the fake rock backgrounds and similar in aquariums, vivariums and paludariums.

*4:49+*


----------



## Edvet (4 Oct 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...&ved=0ahUKEwjn24mWgILlAhVBLVAKHWtkA80Q4dUDCAs


----------



## PBM3000 (4 Oct 2019)

Thanks. I have searched but all the threads I read were inconclusive.


----------



## zozo (4 Oct 2019)

Actualy no idea. but i guess it must be available in the uk somewhere. But can't seem to find an online UK supplier.

https://www.dekammieshop.nl/reptech-elastopur-2-components-for-backgrounds-elastopur2

It's very popular in the vivarium hobby to create background in Terrarium, Paludarium and also aquariums. It also has seperate color agents, but in most case sand, peat and barkchips etc. is used to color and mask the surfaces.

But if you search for liquid rubbers, there are more alternatives that are simmular and not 2 component products.

Actualy, but i'm not sure how it works with large projects.. But for  asmall one in my garden i used Aquarium safe Silicone, deluted with white spirit to make it thin enough to apply with a brush. Than throw sand in it and leave it to cure for a few days.

Since silicone is a petrol based product it can be deluted with any other patrol based thinner.

I'm not sure with large projects if the thinner used can be an issue after its cured.. On small projects it never was an issue with white spirit. It seems to completely evaporate from the silicone.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (4 Oct 2019)

I made a background for one of my tanks many years ago. It was made with Polyurethane foam that was carved to shape once dry. This was then painted with Epoxy resin with sand applied whilst it was still wet. It was very effective and concealed the inlet and outlets nicely.


----------

